# trip to borneo look what i found



## reptile rescue (Mar 15, 2008)

f
hope this comes out found in the orangutan sanctary in sepilok

why cant i post photos


----------



## reptile rescue (Mar 15, 2008)

reptile rescue said:


> imagef
> hope this comes out found in the orangutan sanctary in sepilok
> 
> why cant i post photos


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's one that I photographed outside of Sepilok......


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

And getting closer......




























Incredible camouflage and I got well and truly "done" by tiger leeches whilst leaning into the bushes to get these shots!


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Peter_Kirk said:


> And getting closer......
> 
> image
> 
> ...


You don't get them in the UK, do you!? :gasp:


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

Brilliant find, and nice pics! I know Owen (Owzy) and Tom (Azemiops), have both had good success herping around Sepilok. They certainly are fantastic snakes!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Ah nice snake! I couldn't spot any there in the day, but I didn't look for long.



Lamprophis said:


> Brilliant find, and nice pics! I know Owen (Owzy) and Tom (Azemiops), have both had good success herping around Sepilok. They certainly are fantastic snakes!


As Matt mentioned I was really lucky at night though... man that was a great walk. Lots of good memories from that night!


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

What's my current boss doing in that last pic!!!!:gasp:

Very nice photos of some stunning snakes. You lucky lucky people.


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

Carnuss said:


> You don't get them in the UK, do you!? :gasp:


Pit vipers or tiger leeches?? :whistling2:

We were lucky with this one - it had taken up residence in the tree directly behind our lodge. To be honest, I would have paid extra for that!! :2thumb:


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Some fantastic pictures there thanks for sharing. I'm curious as to the sexes people find in the wild out herping as every post I've seen with wild Temple Vipers has been made up entirely with Females. Anyone that's found them in the wild I'd love to hear your experiences with numbers and sexes etc, 
Thanks Pete


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

:mf_dribble:Wow! awesome pics guys, i so envy you, keep up the good work:2thumb:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

Just to say thanks - enjoyed this little snippet of your trip to Borneo- WOW what a wonderful photo - 1st set - just look at that box of a head - truley see the power in them jaws-- totally incredible. It is good to see photos of wild creatures. I am edging my interests nearer to DWA snakes with hoping to one day obtaining just one individual snake. I see a few courses down Sputh and will be seeking a mentor. My Popa had rattlesnakes when he lived abroad and I am fascinated by the work of M.Hass - USA.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Ah nice snake! I couldn't spot any there in the day, but I didn't look for long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first snakes wicked, what isit? Boiga sp?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

STReptiles said:


> That first snakes wicked, what isit? Boiga sp?


Aplopeltura Boa. Slug eater.

I think it was the cutest snake I have ever found.


----------

